# Contact for Lowveld Lodge needed



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi, I recently tried contacting Simone and it came back. I am trying to see what paperwork I need to give them back the week I own.
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## Dori (Jan 2, 2012)

Liz, try another computer, or another e-mail account. I have had this trouble in the past. I used my hotmail account when my Rogers/Yahoo e-mail kept getting bounced back. Hope this helps.

Dori


----------



## cedars (Jan 3, 2012)

Keep us posted on what happens with your attempts to give this back!!!MaryAnn


----------



## loosefeet (Mar 31, 2012)

Any luck, Liz?


----------



## bailey (Apr 1, 2012)

I read Simone no longer works for first resorts??


----------

